# Carer's allowance spouse visa process and documents help



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all

I get Carer's allowance, income support and housing benefits, 
C/A: £61.35
Income support: £ 45.25
Housing benefits: £90 (No council tax apply, just one double bedroom in sharing accommodation)

I would like now to apply for my husband's visa from abroad, please if anyone could answer the following questions:

1-How the above income in worked out?
2-what is the current income support rate? 
3-would I be ok? or I must work part time to make the short fall? 
4-If I start part time work now, can I make the application now or wait for 3/6 months?
5-Does it matter how long you been on carer's allowance? for example can you make application if you been on carer's allowance for one month only.

6-Any thing else I need to know?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You add them all up to arrive at £196.60. Subtract the actual rent you pay, and if you have at least £113.70 left, you meet the maintenance requirement.
If not, you need extra income to meet the shortfall such as a job. There is no minimum period of employment, but you need at least one payslip and corresponding bank statement plus employer's letter setting out your wages, period worked and type of job. 
No minimum period of having received benefits, but need official letter confirming award (entitlement).


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Any one here to answer to my thread?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only posted 40 min ago. Give us a chance, really!


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Joppa so much for your reply, appreciate your great help, this helps a lot, 

How is the income worked out cos if I work them like total subtracts the rent then the total is 196.60 and after subtracting the rent which is £90, we get the total as 106.60 and the required amount is 113.70 so the shortfall is £7.10. But I read somewhere that a different formula is used to work the total for example: Multiply the weekly amount by 52 weeks and divide by 12 months (then divide by 4 if you required the weekly amount) if this formula is used in our case then we get £115.48 so please clear this for me. How can we show the payments if paid in cash? 

Thank you,


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You only posted 40 min ago. Give us a chance, really!


I just joined  and the new thread after me were getting replies so got abit worried but thanks for your reply,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything is worked out at per week basis. Dividing monthly amount by four doesn't give the weekly equivalent, as some months have 5 weeks. 
You have to meet the shortfall in some other ways, such as a job or non-employment income such as investment. If you are paid cash, you have to deposit the whole amount in a bank and supply the statement plus payslip. You can meet the deficit from savings, but we are given no details of how much savings are needed.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

leemakhan said:


> I just joined  and the new thread after me were getting replies so got abit worried but thanks for your reply,


Because some are easier to answer than others!


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Everything is worked out at per week basis. Dividing monthly amount by four doesn't give the weekly equivalent, as some months have 5 weeks.
> You have to meet the shortfall in some other ways, such as a job or non-employment income such as investment. If you are paid cash, you have to deposit the whole amount in a bank and supply the statement plus payslip. You can meet the deficit from savings, but we are given no details of how much savings are needed.


Thank you, well from my understanding and your replies this looks pretty straightforward, but you think I should seek professional help or I should be fine?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need professional help, but make sure you meet the maintenance requirement with correct evidence supplied.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You don't need professional help, but make sure you meet the maintenance requirement with correct evidence supplied.


I can get part time job in small company so they will pay me in cash, and I will be posting my whole application updates here so I would be needing your help, 

You think I would need anything else to know?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think so. Can you meet the relationship and accommodation requirements?


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I don't think so. Can you meet the relationship and accommodation requirements?


I am getting income support, so I get £90 rent 
For a room in shared accommodation and the landlord
Is happy for my husband to live with me.

Thanks I would be posting updates here soon,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just so you realise it, if you get a part time job the amount you get in housing benefit and income support will probably go down.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

_shel said:


> Just so you realise it, if you get a part time job the amount you get in housing benefit and income support will probably go down.


Thank your reply, I know about income support
That will reduced if you earn more then £20,
But will have to ring the housing benefits to find out but 
I hope they won't need 6 months salary statement as I would be just starting 
The job,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They will need 6 months.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

_shel said:


> They will need 6 months.


This would be a part a time job, few hours 
A
Week and Joppa confirmed that for this type of jobs
They won't need 6 months statements, 

Please confirm this for me?

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

He is right of course. You are not using the new financial requirement so the 6 month requirement is not needed!


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

_shel said:


> He is right of course. You are not using the new financial requirement so the 6 month requirement is not needed!


That is great thanks for confirmation, and
And I will make the paper ready and go later in May and marry
And then make the entry clearance application in Pakistan
Is that ok and I should be marry, come back UK and post him the papers? 

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes you can mail him everything, take as much as you can with you then mail what bits are still needed. I would use a courier if you need to make sure it is there quickly without getting lost.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

And my husband have connections in Dubai, Pakistan and Indian,
What you think, which country we select to apply or I ask this question in other thread? 
Any of these country provide premium services? 
Thanks


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes you can mail him everything, take as much as you can with you then mail what bits are still needed. I would use a courier if you need to make sure it is there quickly without getting lost.


I want to take all the papers with me so he make the application straight away,
What we may need later from here? 
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He can apply anywhere he is a legal resident of. I don't think any of them offers priority service, but processing time is getting shorter, oiften just a few weeks, not months, though some can take longer if they have to do more background checks, like contacting DWP, employer, bank etc.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> He can apply anywhere he is a legal resident of. I don't think any of them offers priority service, but processing time is getting shorter, oiften just a few weeks, not months, though some can take longer if they have to do more background checks, like contacting DWP, employer, bank etc.


Ok thanks and I want to get him a job offer
And since we ll marry in late may but I want to take the
Job offer letter with me and the date on the latter would matter? 

Or that could be posted by my family, once we married in Pakistan?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Future job offer is specifically excluded so don't bother.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Future job offer is specifically excluded so don't bother.


I will think about the job offer then but 
I think the letter will make the application
Abit stronger, will maybe not. 

One more question please, I have rented a private 
Room but I got housing benefits paid by councils, 
I will got the house report and letter from the landlord having
No objection for my husband to join me in my room in his home
But do I need anything from the council? Since they pay my rent do I need
Any confirmation from them? Or I only need to inform
Them once my husband is here? 

Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

leemakhan said:


> I will think about the job offer then but
> I think the letter will make the application
> Abit stronger, will maybe not.
> 
> ...


Hi Joppa or Shel_ please reply to the above questions. Thank you,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Receiving HB is fine and no documents are needed for it. You will have to tick a box on the application form that you are in receipt of HB and any other benefits.
Once your spouse is in UK, you must inform your council about the changed circumstance and your entitlement will be reassessed.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply,

One more question pls, since I m not yet married, but I want to take a letter from my landlord to say that he has not objection for my husband to live with me in my room and also the inspection/safety report would say my husbands name? I was wondering would the dates on the letters and on the inspection report would be problem? or should I arrange them to posted by my family, once I am married?


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

I will make all the documents ready, take the documents with me to Pakistan, We will marry in Pakistan in late May and apply the following week, maybe in early June, we will submit the relationship requirements such as marriage certificate/contract, wedding photos with our application but I was wondering would they need a pre marriage communication proofs? How we met etc?

Thank you, I will post the documents list soon,


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Receiving HB is fine and no documents are needed for it. You will have to tick a box on the application form that you are in receipt of HB and any other benefits.
> Once your spouse is in UK, you must inform your council about the changed circumstance and your entitlement will be reassessed.


Thank you and I submit Tenancy agreement and Landlord letter that he has no objection for my husband to live with me when he is in the UK. these are the only documents I need to submit or I need any other documents from my landlord like owning the house or his bills etc?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about dates of inspection etc.
You should attach some evidence of having kept in touch, such as email headers without actual content and Skype log. Each of you should submit a letter with relationship history, present intentions and future plans.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Don't worry about dates of inspection etc.
> You should attach some evidence of having kept in touch, such as email headers without actual content and Skype log. Each of you should submit a letter with relationship history, present intentions and future plans.


Thank you, I am now writing the cover letter as sponsor and I want to work out my income so wandering if the below case is still relevant:

Following the Upper Tribunal case of Ahmed [benefits; proof of receipt; evidence] Bangladesh [2013] UKUT 84 [IAC] and the Immigration directorate instructions Chapter 8, Section FM 1.7A – Family – Maintenance at page 3, paragraph 5.2 , staff considering an application for entry clearance, leave to remain, further leave to remain or indefinite leave to remain must demonstrate calculations detailing the actual financial position of the applicant/sponsor in all cases that fall for refusal using the following formula: 

A – B ≥ C 

A minus B is greater than or equal to C. 

Where: 

A is the projected income (after deduction of income tax and national insurance contributions); 

B is what needs to be spent on accommodation; and 

C is the amount of Income Support an equivalent British family of that size can receive.

Please let me know if I can follow the above case to work out my income?

Thank you,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have discussed all that on page 1 of your current thread.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I have discussed all that on page 1 of your current thread.


Thank you, yes but should I mention the case then?

please let know what form to fill in?

I think Appendix 2 Financial requirement form is must but please let me know what other forms we must include in the application and was also wondering how we start the online application for Pakistan? UK boarder agency websites or Pakistan have their own?

Thank you for your help,,,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Appendix 2 - relevant parts as they relate to your situation.
visa4uk. There is only one website.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Appendix 2 - relevant parts as they relate to your situation.
> visa4uk. There is only one website.


Hi Joppa
This is how I want to start my covering letter? or shall I just go straight to the calculation? or shall I make it shorted? 

thanks

As per Annex FM section FM 1.7 at 3.6.1, as the ‘sponsor’ is in receipt of Carer’s Allowance this application is exempt from the Financial Requirement instead, I am required to be adequately maintained and accommodated.
Following the Upper Tribunal case of Ahmed [benefits; proof of receipt; evidence] Bangladesh [2013] UKUT 84 [IAC] and the Immigration directorate instructions Chapter 8, Section FM 1.7A – Family – Maintenance (click) (include a copy) at page 3, paragraph 5.2 , staff considering an application for entry clearance, leave to remain, further leave to remain or indefinite leave to remain must demonstrate calculations detailing the actual financial position of the sponsor in all cases that fall for refusal using the following formula: 

A – B ≥ C 

A minus B is greater than or equal to C. 

Where: 

A is the projected income (after deduction of income tax and national insurance contributions); 

B is what needs to be spent on accommodation; and 

C is the amount of Income Support an equivalent British family of that size can receive. 

For the purpose of income, benefit income can be used as income as per the Immigration directorate instructions Chapter 8, Section FM 1.7A – Family – Maintenance at page 2, paragraph 5.1(a). No benefit income is said to be excluded in the Immigration directorate instructions. I have calculated all figures as weekly as per the benefit entitlement letters which you have sight of. For C, the income support applicable amounts for my family unit, I have used the latest April 2014 income support rates as per the DWP figures 

Therefore 

My applicable calculation ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or just state:
Income - housing costs (rent/mortgage + council tax) = xxxxxx
which is greater than what a British couple would get in income support (113.70).


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Or just state:
> Income - housing costs (rent/mortgage + council tax) = xxxxxx
> which is greater than what a British couple would get in income support (113.70).


That is a great help, Joppa,
Would my rented room in sharing accommodation would be a issue? 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only if overcrowded. Get property inspection report.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Only if overcrowded. Get property inspection report.


Thanks yes I would need that and I have asked few
Estate agents and one more question please, 
My part time job contract started last week
And I would be going by end of this month for about
3 weeks and I m not sure if my boss would give me paid
3 weeks leave or I can ask him? Would paid or unpaid
3 weeks Leave would be an issue? Thanks


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

leemakhan said:


> Thanks yes I would need that and I have asked few
> Estate agents and one more question please,
> My part time job contract started last week
> And I would be going by end of this month for about
> ...


Joppa Please if you can reply?


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Please Joppa if you could answer these few questions, these are not relate to my application.

Is DLA considered as income? how we work out the council tax cos that is paid directly to the council. and what is the child income support current rate please?

thank you,


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

leemakhan said:


> Please Joppa if you could answer these few questions, these are not relate to my application.
> 
> Is DLA considered as income? how we work out the council tax cos that is paid directly to the council. and what is the child income support current rate please?
> 
> thank you,


Hi Joppa

Please if you could read my above questions and 
Answer me ASAP and I want to know
If my salary from part time job had credit to my bank
Account or I could be paid cash? And I ll aslo 
Get a salary statement and all payslips, 

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Salary needs to be paid into your bank if you are paud cash in hand. 

Yes DLA is income. 

You need both your council tax bill and council tax benefit letter showing it is paid.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

_shel said:


> Salary needs to be paid into your bank if you are paud cash in hand.
> 
> Yes DLA is income.
> 
> You need both your council tax bill and council tax benefit letter showing it is paid.


Thanks Shel form your answers, 

So I put the salary in my bank account if paid cash? 
I been on job for 3 weeks now and I been paid cash and 
I did not put it in my bank account? So how I could explain this? 

Thanks


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

I can get a salary statement from the company, would that be ok?


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

leemakhan said:


> Thanks Shel form your answers,
> 
> So I put the salary in my bank account if paid cash?
> I been on job for 3 weeks now and I been paid cash and
> ...


Hi pls any reply to my questions? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only the amount you actually pay into your account will count, and since you haven't put your whole cash pay (only after 3 weeks), only the net amount deposited will be taken into account. This is regardless of what your payslip says.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Only the amount you actually pay into your account will count, and since you haven't put your whole cash pay (only after 3 weeks), only the net amount deposited will be taken into account. This is regardless of what your payslip says.


Thanks so what I shall do now,? Cos I can deposit
3 weeks all together and explain that in my covering letter and
By next week I will deposit, on the day I get my salary is that I must do or

Please advice? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't deposit the pay you have already spent. You must deposit as soon as you are paid without any deduction the full amount stated on your payslip.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can't deposit the pay you have already spent. You must deposit as soon as you are paid without any deduction the full amount stated on your payslip.


Thanks I'll do that this week and and would paid or unpaid leave from my job
Would be issue? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as they take an average.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks and I would be able to deposit about 2 weeks wages in my bank account
And pay slips for last few weeks and I will explain on the form that I was not aware
That I must deposit my salary in to my account
Would that be ok? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but wait a month or so before you apply to have a solid record of cash pay being deposited in full.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but wait a month or so before you apply to have a solid record of cash pay being deposited in full.


Thanks, but I was preparing to go by end of May and l will have about 3 weeks salary in my account, would that be a risk to take? plus about 7-8 weeks payslips, 
if we have payslips don not why they need to see the money in the bank account? 

thank you very much for your help,


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

leemakhan said:


> Thanks, but I was preparing to go by end of May and l will have about 3 weeks salary in my account, would that be a risk to take? plus about 7-8 weeks payslips,
> if we have payslips don not why they need to see the money in the bank account?
> 
> thank you very much for your help,


and one more question please, I can deposit the salary in my bank account right? or it must be direct debit from the company, I been paid cash and on the payslips its says cash paid.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you can do it yourself.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes you can do it yourself.


Thank you Joppa,

please if you could also answer these questions: 

I was preparing to go by end of May and l will have about 3 weeks salary in my account, would that be a risk to take? plus about 7-8 weeks payslips, 
if we have payslips don not why they need to see the money in the bank account? 

thank you very much for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's fine.
I am closing this thread as you keep asking too many questions which frankly are all self-evident.
Just apply.


----------

